# Patagonia



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So Nilla, Good or bad?









Patagonia's founder transfers ownership to help fight the climate crisis


Patagonia's founder is transferring ownership of the company after nearly 50 years into two entities that will help fight the climate crisis.




www.ksl.com


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

200 years ago the Indians believed they could change the weather by building a fire and dancing around it. Today there are millions of other wise intelligent people who believe that mankind can change the weather, and they believe that burning fossil fuels is what does it. 
at least the Indians were putting their faith in their God and not in hairspray propellant


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

fobit said:


> Today there are millions of other wise intelligent people who believe that mankind can change the weather


And people are lined up to take their money.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I have never bought anything from Patagonia - ever. However, it hasn't been a conscious boycott for political reasons, it's just they don't produce anything I like or would use. I've known for awhile they are a left leaning company, but again, they don't make anything that would force me to challenge my scruples.

Unfortunately, at the core of this, at least in my mind, is the political discussion of climate change. For the record, I tend to fall in the middle ground on this issue. I do not believe we are totally without blame; nor do I believe the hyperbole about fossil fuels either. Fossil fuels, in all it's forms and uses, is what makes modern life possible. Without them, people will starve. What I find disturbing is the acceleration of the "Green Agenda", or "The green new deal" over the last two years. Presented openly, it was soundly rejected for it's preposterousness, with little grounding in reality. Now it's being passed under bills with misleading names for reasons ranging from plain ole political corruption (insider trading), to ideologues with all the zealotry of the Spanish Inquisition. The bottom line I'm going to is that the economy cannot make this transition. It simply can't, but they're going to force it anyway, regardless of the consequences to the economy or food supply.

Now, I don't know about everyone else, but I'm buckling up for a bumpy ride down recession road. It might be a long journey, and it might span the globe. While in transit, food shortages du jour might be on the menu. It all sounds so exciting! It's still too early to say if we're going to be making a layover stop into Hooverville, but time will tell. I can't wait to find out!

In closing, Patagonia can do what they like. I never bought their schitt anyway.

That's my 1 pot of coffee worth of literary eloquence for the day.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> So Nilla, Good or bad?


I guess that depends on how much of that money goes to work against and harm hunters or specifically attack the state of Utah, all the while still benefitting greatly from both?


----------



## MuleDeer123 (Dec 20, 2021)

fobit said:


> 200 years ago the Indians believed they could change the weather by building a fire and dancing around it. Today there are millions of other wise intelligent people who believe that mankind can change the weather, and they believe that burning fossil fuels is what does it.
> at least the Indians were putting their faith in their God and not in hairspray propellant


I'm not sure how you can look at the air in SLC in the winter over the week of an inversion, see how bad it gets, and then think that relatively speaking SLC is a small city, and think that amount of CO2 being released around the world has no impact when CO2 is undoubtedly a gas that traps heat. Building fires and dancing around it, is a bit different than billions of people releasing CO2 into the atmosphere at a nonstop rate. Honestly, it doesn't take much to look foolish if you don't think that humans impact temperature to some degree on the planet, which in turn impacts climate. Debating what we should or can do about it is one thing, but saying it's not actually impacting anything is.....foolish.


----------

